# pigeons not laying eggs



## Muzammil hussain (Aug 5, 2014)

Hi, everyone.
I have purchased two pair of racing homers about two months ago.
They started breeding a week after i bought them thought they would lay eggs in 10 days
because they mated nicely but a month passed by and still there is no sign of eggs.
Don't no what to do plz help.Both pairs are 1 year old.
Regards Muzammil


----------



## Jass SamOplay (May 29, 2012)

Hi,
In what sort of arrangement do you keep your pigeons?
Are you sure about their gender? You said they are an year old now. So you got them when they were unsure of their gender roles...


----------



## Muzammil hussain (Aug 5, 2014)

Hi jass,
I have given them a cage of 3x1x1 one cage for each pair.
They are both couples they keep on mating but did not lay any eggs .


----------



## Jass SamOplay (May 29, 2012)

Pigeons prefer wooden coops/lofts than wire cages. A lot of persons have same complaint who keep pigeons in cages that their birds don't lay. Pigeons don't feel safe in cages and take a lot of time to settle in them when they're new especially when they've lived in a wooden coop previously. They may not feel stimulated to lay in a cage.
They're new at your place and will take time to settle down and lay. And at young age, same genders also pair up in pigeon world.


----------



## WhiteDove (Apr 2, 2013)

*protein*

Increase the protein in their feed and give them access to feed all the time.
In winter, in MN, chickens need additional light so they eat enough to lay eggs.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

Muzammil hussain said:


> Hi, everyone.
> I have purchased two pair of racing homers about two months ago.
> They started breeding a week after i bought them thought they would lay eggs in 10 days
> because they mated nicely but a month passed by and still there is no sign of eggs.
> ...


if they were paired and proven to lay and raise young then I see your concern, but still it takes pigeons time to settle in and want to raise a young. 
If they were not a mated pair then it can take even longer. What is the big hurry???
usually in spring when the daylight is getting longer and a keeper has had birds in his loft that are settled well and have been there for months or years and they mate it is usual to see eggs in about 10 days time. new birds that is not sure of 100% proof of sex and they are just getting used to a cage may not act as you think they should because of many factors. here are a few. mainly talking about fertility, but also it helps look at so called pairs closer. 

Fertile male / fertile female = two fertile eggs except when the sperm is blocked from reaching the egg 
Fertile male / infertile female = zero eggs 
Infertile male / fertile female = two infertile eggs 
Infertile male / infertile female = zero eggs 
Fertile female / fertile female = four infertile eggs 
Fertile female / infertile female = two infertile eggs 
Male any / male any = zero eggs


----------



## Muzammil hussain (Aug 5, 2014)

Thanks for replying @jass
what kind of protien shall i give boiled eggs mashed thanks for @whitedove
@spiritwings you have given a wonderful detail 
thanks for replying
but one thing is for sure they are both pairs i.e, male and female they have been 
mating from two months and still no eggs don't know when they will lay eggs the male coos 
very often and the female keep kissing him.
They are in pretty good condition. Anyway thanks for your precious replies.


----------

